# I guess it's just not me



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Had to pass this one on


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Haha that's good...


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

awesome


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This actually came out of my American Legion magazine.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I generally don't wish harm upon people...but it's hard to view politicians as actual people. I can only hope that this was somehow based off of a true story...


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

LOL


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

thats great


----------

